

How YouTube thinks about copyright [video] - jparise
http://www.ted.com/talks/margaret_stewart_how_youtube_thinks_about_copyright.html

======
jparise
In summary, YouTube's "content ID" system attempts to match uploaded videos
against a large database of registered copyrighted content. If it finds a
match, it applies a policy that was defined by the copyright holder.

The system handles the full volume of uploaded video content (equivalent to
"100 years of video per day"). Even more impressive is the fact that it can
successfully identify multiple copyrighted portions of a video (think
mashups).

